# NEW Indiana Snow thread! 10-11



## Sound Man (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey everyone, Who is ready for some snow here in Indianapolis. I am subbing with Circle City Snow and Ice Removal!! My first year with them. I am excited! I hear great things! Just ordered some wings for the plow, truck is serviced....BRING ON THE SNOW!! I will start the snow dance now....:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc

http://www.circlecitysnowandice.com/ Give them a call if you are a sub looking for work!


----------



## Sound Man (Nov 16, 2010)

I just found this online.....enjoy!



Indiana/Illinois/Ohio/Michigan: Let us start with…….. of course… INDIANA.. I am going to put it up front, and I am going very bold here but I believe Indiana is going to be a big battleground for winter storms this year, I am really hesitant with this but I am going to stick with this number for now.. I believe Central/North Central Indiana will see 36-42″ of snow this year and at least 1 1o”+ snowstorm.. which would put us in the above normal category for snow by about 5-10″.. If our La-Nina holds it’s current strength or gets stronger, then this number will be very close, In my opinion.. If it weakens or we even get back into a Neutral cycle, then this number will likely be much to high.. Like I said earlier I believe Nina will still be going strong and we will hold this number.. If you are from Chicago or Michigan then get ready, this IS your year!!! I truly believe the lake effect machine will pound Western Michigan and areas into northern Indiana early in the winter season.. Of course Chicago usually relies on separate storm systems rather than lake effect but I suspect there will plenty of Big Storms that affect the region this year.. Ohio is a much tougher one to nail down and I am quite honestly having problems figuring out how much you will receive.. but I am going to go with a normal snowfall season for most of Ohio with the northern county’s getting the brunt of the good winter..


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Sound Man;1120686 said:


> I just found this online.....enjoy!
> 
> Indiana/Illinois/Ohio/Michigan: Let us start with…….. of course… INDIANA.. I am going to put it up front, and I am going very bold here but I believe Indiana is going to be a big battleground for winter storms this year, I am really hesitant with this but I am going to stick with this number for now.. I believe Central/North Central Indiana will see 36-42″ of snow this year and at least 1 1o"+ snowstorm.. which would put us in the above normal category for snow by about 5-10″.. If our La-Nina holds it's current strength or gets stronger, then this number will be very close, In my opinion.. If it weakens or we even get back into a Neutral cycle, then this number will likely be much to high.. Like I said earlier I believe Nina will still be going strong and we will hold this number.. If you are from Chicago or Michigan then get ready, this IS your year!!! I truly believe the lake effect machine will pound Western Michigan and areas into northern Indiana early in the winter season.. Of course Chicago usually relies on separate storm systems rather than lake effect but I suspect there will plenty of Big Storms that affect the region this year.. Ohio is a much tougher one to nail down and I am quite honestly having problems figuring out how much you will receive.. but I am going to go with a normal snowfall season for most of Ohio with the northern county's getting the brunt of the good winter..


I really hope your right. That's what everyone is saying. Snow-day did change his forecast a bit but I'm still hopeful!


----------



## Sound Man (Nov 16, 2010)

*Ice*

Well we are getting some ice and sleet here in Lebanon. I had to spread some ice melter today. A sure sign that the snow is not far behind!!


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

nothing exciting here, some sleet, lil bit of ice....wet pavements


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

First snow fall of the year hear in the Northeast corner, december 1st!!! Just a dusting so far and not much behind it on the radar... But still, let it snow let it snow let it snow!


----------



## Sound Man (Nov 16, 2010)

Yea we got a dusting here in the central part of the state as well. Not enough to plow but I have been salting all morning. I will do the snow dance again...LOL...:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

just a light dusting here in NW Indiana stopped by a couple of accounts today and all declined salting services and ALL signed a wavier :crying: oh well just have to wait for the next one


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Sound man you will be happy working for Circle City. My second season with them and they are great guys to work with. I'll be on west northwest side. Dancing here too. Bring the snow. Snow will be my economic stimulus.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks guys, bring on snow!


----------



## Sound Man (Nov 16, 2010)

Just watching the news....They are calling for 2-4 inches maby more depending on the track of the storm Friday night into Saturday!! Bring it on...:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

streets are covered with a light dusting here it comes


----------



## Gbettner (Nov 28, 2009)

I woke up at 3:30 and got ready, ready to walk out the door as soon as the airport gives my boss the word. 30 min. south of indy we're up to about an inch so far. 1 hour drive to Indianapolis airport coming up any minute........


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Just over an inch in Portage.....


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Just got in from salting. If the temps hold up & mix that with traffic sun then I will be fine with the salt & won't have to plow. Everyone be safe out there. This is the first measurable sno wso the idiots will be worse than normal.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

pushed and salted everything payuppayup


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Pushed everything. Looking like tonight could be interesting depending on what the lake does!


----------



## Ricksz400 (Nov 26, 2010)

*Snow*

Got 6 hrs out at the southlake Mall yesterday.... Not Its hitting around the greater laporte area.... Here were go to do some drives!!!!!


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Rick who ended up with South Lake this year I heard of a couple of larger companies were going against Gariup


----------



## GSShelper (Nov 16, 2008)

Well lets hope the weekend of Dec 11th will bring us a few flakes to play with, last Sat was a little one for me in Munster only 5 hours.


----------



## Sound Man (Nov 16, 2010)

GSShelper;1141692 said:


> Well lets hope the weekend of Dec 11th will bring us a few flakes to play with, last Sat was a little one for me in Munster only 5 hours.


The track of this storm is still up in the air but I think we may start out as rain saturday evening and quickly change over to ice then snow saturday night into sunday with 2-6" durring the day sunday taperign off sunday night into monday morning. It will be a hot mess if we get much ice...only time will tell...I will do the snow dance none the less!! :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Praying for snow, hoping against ice. A sheet of ice under the snow is not fun....


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

I love these weekend storms all of my banks close at noon on saturday and don't open up until 8am monday only have a church and soccer arena to clear by 7am sunday mornings


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

are you doing dyer soccer


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

think its all hype again this weekend? depends which way storm goes...........


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Another premature expectation from the weather men in Central Indiana. Oh well I guess I can go back to playing in the dirt instead of the snow.


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

If you dance snow will come


----------



## adhiggie (Oct 21, 2009)

I just hope for several hours this weekend... I was supposed to go to NC but canceled the trip...


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

..........spitting snow in broad ripple @ 3:00am


----------



## adhiggie (Oct 21, 2009)

Snowing in Indy at about 10:30. Looking like 2-4" over today and tomorrow.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

snow snow and snow


----------



## billet-boy (Dec 31, 2007)

antdog600;1149167 said:


> ..........spitting snow in broad ripple @ 3:00am


Antdog you need to go to bed whats up with a 3 AM post


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Waiting for that lake effect to kick in to c if we actually get anywhere near the 15-20 inches they are calling for. Crazy wind now!


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Cln let me know if any of you guys need help.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

RR, Thanks for the offer...I have two guys on standby right now. This wind is insane. I would have been thru all my residentials by now but the wind is blowing all the snow right off the drives. At least my commercials that are open get serviced every two inches of accumulation. Thinking Im just going to wait till the early am to go and open everyone up. Sucks driving around and not being able to drop the blade!


----------



## hi_octane (Dec 7, 2006)

hey if anyone need help i got two trucks ready to work in la porte


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

billet-boy;1149681 said:


> Antdog you need to go to bed whats up with a 3 AM post


it really picked up right after i got off the phone with you! ended up dropping dad off, and cleaned them all again, then hit the entrances ect this morning again. got 4 new driveways this morning. just about to go to sleep now @ 1:44 pm. long night/day! im not complaining 1 bit, i needed it!


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Total snow fall in the N/E corner of the state, 3". Not the 7-10" orinally forecasted, but Im not complaining. Winds drifting everything shut now!


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

the blowing and drifting was a pain in the a$$ to keep clean in the NW corner of the state


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Any of you guys need help cleaning up let me know. I am just sitting around for a while now. Looking to do something.


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

about a 1 1/2" in ripple area @ 1:30 am..... lets keep this momentum going!


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

no snow for us out of this last system that was supposed drop 2-4"


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks like we're going to get some plowable snow overnight! Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow...


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

hi_octane;1150224 said:


> hey if anyone need help i got two trucks ready to work in la porte


sometimes we use subs...2194069615


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

man that stuff was HEAVY in indy last night!


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

It was nothing but light fluff for us up here didn't even have to use 4x4


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone just got my guys out to clean up all my banks wish all snow storms came over long holiday weekends so their is no rush to get them all opened up


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

You too Dave. Thought we were gonna get slammed by that band of lake effect but we narrowly missed it. I had to open up and salt my 2 major accounts late Christmas eve and then again in the morning before they opened. My guys did my route late last night, and it looks like we'll be good with that for the time being. I liked it, was less hectic than I thought it would be.......even being on the holiday I still was thinking the worst. 

Was nice too, for once nobody was at my decent sized lot in EC and my driver and a sidewalk guy were able to do a hell of a plow and cleanup job from the last few storms. Sucks there b/c they've been running 3 shifts there the last month or so.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Got a lil more than a dusting here.....was able to salt the churches at least. A bit disappointed about not being able to plow, but it was nice to spend time with the family.


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

55 degrees fri?


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

antdog600;1176731 said:


> 55 degrees fri?


I saw that too?!?, I had to gasp, I was REALLY hoping it would snow a measurable amount before i have to go back to school as i am a sidewalk sub. i changed oil in my mowers today with the garage open and no heater, i couldnt believe what I was seeing and FEELING.

O and Hi Indy guys!:bluebounc:waving:


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

Raining here now with about 45 degrees. Alot of our 24 inches that we got 2 weeks ago disappearing fast. No snow forcast in the next 10 days, only sun.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

55* here, well at least it was. Supposed to drop 30* before midnight!


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Goodbye snow covered, frozen ground; hello muddy mess...


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

twiddling thumbs, waiting...........................................................where is snow? .5" fri....wow!


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

got some white stuff here today..................


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah us too, prob a quarter inch yesterday and another half this evening. So far salt only.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Salt only here too...


----------



## davidw221 (Feb 14, 2007)

like to know how those 1/2 ton trucks did in the South Bend area 01/08/2011
snowfall.
I switched 10 years ago to a 1 ton, glad I did


----------



## Gbettner (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm hearing 2-5 inches Monday/Tuesday in central Indiana according to last nights forcast. Haven't had time to listen to forcast yet today.


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

weather channel says "some accumulation possible"?????????????

i heard same as you though on fox59


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

3-6 on channel 8.


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

thats what i hear now too. about time!


----------



## billet-boy (Dec 31, 2007)

antdog600;1190629 said:


> thats what i hear now too. about time!


When is it going to start?


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

I am also hearing 2-5 in north western indiana as well


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm going to be pissed if we get a good snow 2 days after I leave Smh, but I will hope we get some for my fellow industry brothers lol .......could have came this weekend tho lol


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Leave for school that is, good ole ISU in Terre Haute


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Great time for this snow to start. I naturally woke every hour like clockwork, knowing there wouldn't be sh!t. Came in around 4 lightly now finally starting to accumlate to about a half inch or so. Gonna light scrape and salt a couple places to open them up now. 2-4 supposedly on the way. I guess we'll keep them open and push late tonight. I guess we'll wait and see what happens with the lake effect to follow.


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

m&md lawn, you are only 1 hour away, should be worth the drive to do walks? 9:00am coming down good now! everyone be safe!


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Snowing pretty good here in Valpo....going to do a few businesses throughout the day but I'm guessing the bulk of the plowing will be late tonight/tomorrow depending how how the lake effect kicks in.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Just started snowing in the N/E, coming down pretty steady. The weather man is only calling for 1-3" today, we'll see....


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Been getting slammed all day, prob 5" down so far and lake effect taking over through tomorrow. At least it's light and fluffy.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

4" throughout the day, when the weatherman had only called for ' 1"-3" ' today! Sometimes I'm happy when they're wrong! Still falling strong into the night.


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

northside seemed like 7"? southside seemed like 4-5"ish. "ol blue" stood up to the challenge today!


----------



## hi_octane (Dec 7, 2006)

any one need help in the michigan city/ laporte area??? lookin for some work got 2 trucks ready to go


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Finished up mid morn today, probably cleared a total of 6" or so judging from a few spots off the beaten path in my big lots that were unplowed. I had the guys go out early am and get a good start. I'm a truck down so I grabbed my buddies when he was done with his route to help finish. Let me tell ya, I'm all about big name brand plows, but that SnowDogg 9.5 V is a way better plow than I imagined it would be. He demo'd it last year and just kept it on one of his trucks. Nice full passes in angle mode either way, scrapes clean as can be, reasonably light weight, trip edges work great, backdrags as well as plowing forward. For a "cheap" plow I did a sh!tload of work with it in a few hours time and was quite impressed with the performance these last couple times I used it.


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

Just finished up for the nite here in the sno belt. Found a couple extra old men about to croke shoveling and shot them a quick price to take care of the rest. they were healthy enough to pull out their wallets for a quick push. got a couple accounts out of it! We all happy!


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

congrats on new accounts! just finished oil pump tonight on my truck/daily driver and cleaning up here as well. more snow in the next 48 hours is what i am hearing for indy. anyone else?


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

antdog600;1193349 said:


> northside seemed like 7"? southside seemed like 4-5"ish. "ol blue" stood up to the challenge today!


7" no way. Noblesville, Carmel, Castleton, Zionsville and we didn't see that much.


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

guess it was different all over? were you clearing the same lots a few times? i was, but a few i do only when it stops. had 1 in greenwood that hadnt been touched for over a week atleast 7"

1" possible tomorrow, with "several" monday night/tuesday..........weather channel.


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

Skilling says chance of Lake E sno Tuesday and Wednesday here and boy am I ready!

Had a major malfunction with the rear dif on the truck during the last push thursday night(fortunately it was on my property so easy enough to get it in the heated garage). Driver side bearing where the axle meets the pig went completely to hell. For a short time there I was a front wheel drive!:laughing:

Got it diagnosed and got the bearing for under 50 bucks. 24 hour turn around on the repair and I am now very well versed on the mechanics of this rear differential (4-10 ratio). Actually very straight forward mechanics and easy to navigate if you got the book and an old man to give you some tips...

12 pack o beer later....repaired!


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

all rain monday night now......


----------



## billet-boy (Dec 31, 2007)

I see wintry mix Monday-Monday night = salt and thats easy money payup


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

i hear ya sir! no luck for me on that yet........


----------



## billet-boy (Dec 31, 2007)

antdog600;1198903 said:


> all rain monday night now......


Check this weather site out a member on plowsite gave it to me. http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...te=IND&textField1=39.7764&textField2=-86.1462


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Yep seeing the same here now. This was supposed to produce significant accumulation but now a lot of rain involved for here too. Prob will be a bit of salt throughout the day but if the forcast stays the same I assume we won't have to scrape.


----------



## POWERSTROKE219 (Jan 15, 2011)

In NWI it says it's going to rain but the radar looks like snow?? Time to play the waiting game...


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

hearing 2-5 for thur? anyone else?


----------



## MSplowing (Dec 2, 2010)

Thats what i heard at the noon news todays, the sevening they said they werent sure typical weather forecast. It would be nice tho


----------



## MrSnow (Oct 31, 2010)

antdog600;1201235 said:


> hearing 2-5 for thur? anyone else?


I don't think they really know yet. I watched this evening and none of them could come up with a solid forecast for this rain we are getting now.


----------



## MrSnow (Oct 31, 2010)

*Weather Man Says!!*

Fox 59 says 3-5 on Thursday,, It is Indiana, so we will just have to wait and see..

-"I don't throw rocks at you while you mow, so don't throw snowballs at me while I am Plowing!"-


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Nws in indpls just issued a winter weather advisory 3-6 with wind at the end of the storm


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

indplstim;1202372 said:


> Nws in indpls just issued a winter weather advisory 3-6 with wind at the end of the storm


for thursday correct?


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes sir starting overnight wed. Said heaviest would be from 7am-7pm thursday with blowing and drifting at the tail end of storm


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

As mentioned earlier, it always changes, they just know its going to snow! The best info is always the night before or morning of the predicted "event"


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

just need 2" for the money.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

antdog600;1202856 said:


> just need 2" for the money.


Yes sir! Same here, just need that precious 2"...


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Well **** I get paid more for 3-4" even more for 6" ect. ect.


----------



## MrSnow (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone have a pair of ice skates I can borrow? The mist rain has created an ice rink for most of the county here. If you out and about, be safe.. Still watching the radars for Thursdays event. Good Luck..


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

It is a touch slick out. I went to walk out this morning & skated down my approach. Gott alove these little icing events. EASY MONEY!!!!!!


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes got a call at 5 this morning from one of my commercial accounts saying there lot was a sheet of ice so I went and spread 1000 lbs of salt. I am not complaining that is easy money and high profit margins! Be safe tonight and tomorrow everyone. I'm in south central Indiana so they are forecasting 4-6 here! I love this winter just amount of snow to make good money but not crazy where I'm out for three days straight!


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

plowfever;1203497 said:


> Yes got a call at 5 this morning from one of my commercial accounts saying there lot was a sheet of ice so I went and spread 1000 lbs of salt. I am not complaining that is easy money and high profit margins! Be safe tonight and tomorrow everyone. I'm in south central Indiana so they are forecasting 4-6 here! I love this winter just amount of snow to make good money but not crazy where I'm out for three days straight!


These little 3-6 inch snows are working out great. Easy on equipment & the guys. The salting has been better than normal. It is nice to go out & be back home within an hour & have almost a large profit margin.


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

jkiser96;1203657 said:


> These little 3-6 inch snows are working out great. Easy on equipment & the guys. The salting has been better than normal. It is nice to go out & be back home within an hour & have almost a large profit margin.


agreed! now if i can just get my accounts on the "salt" scene, ill be good! be careful guys!


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

jkiser96;1203657 said:


> These little 3-6 inch snows are working out great. Easy on equipment & the guys. The salting has been better than normal. It is nice to go out & be back home within an hour & have almost a large profit margin.


Be back in an hour? Must b nice, ill most likey be out from dawn on thurs to friday night


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

indplstim;1203888 said:


> Be back in an hour? Must b nice, ill most likey be out from dawn on thurs to friday night


I was talking about my salt route. If we get the snow that they are saying then I will be out all day & probably finish up around 9:00 Friday morning. Get my lots done & then start pushing for the county, doing subdivisions. Those are a guaranteed 12 hours for 2 trucks.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Yea I was thinking one hour was a little low...lol maybe if u have like 3 driveways er something, good luck to u and everyone else tomorrow and stay safe people!


----------



## billet-boy (Dec 31, 2007)

Let it snow


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

indeed billetboy! got some cheese for you too.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Yep ice here too. Salted twice yesterday to keep places open and dumped it on early this morn. It got bad overnight.

Plowfever, you got a call from a customer to _tell you _it was icy?! Hmmmmmm, my lots were already drying out by 5am


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

got-h2o;1204397 said:


> Yep ice here too. Salted twice yesterday to keep places open and dumped it on early this morn. It got bad overnight.
> 
> Plowfever, you got a call from a customer to _tell you _it was icy?! Hmmmmmm, my lots were already drying out by 5am


 <~~~~~~ I got a call today from the manager of a larger hardware store that I maintain and told me I don't know what you guys did or how you did it or what it cost but there was no ice on the lot at 530am when we got in thank you


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

dfdsuperduty;1204426 said:


> <~~~~~~ I got a call today from the manager of a larger hardware store that I maintain and told me I don't know what you guys did or how you did it or what it cost but there was no ice on the lot at 530am when we got in thank you


Dave that's awesome. Ya I was proud to see my lots actually white and dry when some of the roads were still icy! I didn't get any thank you calls, but wondered if they noticed slipping and sliding on the way to work, but then getting there to see the lot dry. 
Thumbs Up


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

first time i have ever gotten a thank you call


----------



## MrSnow (Oct 31, 2010)

I got a thank you call today from one of my accounts. They said thank you, but we no longer can afford your services. We went with a young man and his four wheeler to do our snow. 
I am not mad though. My hat is off too him for trying to make some money. It was a small account that I charged minimum to do anyhow. I just don't know how a four wheeler will hold up to a good accumulation storm and being the lot is approximately an acre in size. Anyhow.. Working the grave yard tonight, looking forward to a good snow day!!


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

finally done and cleaned up after 2 days of work. seemed like a lot of snow to me, but i wont estimate this time. what did you guys see in indy? 

just some flurries this week, bummer!


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

we just got hit with a system that I don't know where it came woke up to take relieve the bladder and looked outside like I always do in the winter and said oh crap gotta go salt


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Yea to cold for salt to work


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

my green clear lane worked great


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

The sun is out my asphalt driveway was snowpacked this morning and its clear now 
Salt won't work under 10-15 degrees at normal application rates


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Thats why when its this cold I use clear lane its pre treated and was starting to activate before I left the lots


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Where do you guys in the indy area get your salt from? I get mine from deere landscapes as they seem to have the best price per bag. I want to run bulk next year so I can run a ice melt product vs salt and not pay out the butt for the bagged product. I use salt now to about 10 degrees then switch over to puremelt. I would like to just run a ice melter all the time to save on adjusting my spreader all the time to different product. Been doing this for 11 years now you would think I would have gotten smart and used bulk a long time ago. I go through roughly 3 semi loads for salt per year so I would save a ton using bulk.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Were getting (4) semi loads of ice melt for walks delivered tomorrow do they sell it in bulk like they do salt?

JUST JOKING!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Woke up at 4:30 am b/c something told me to look out the window. Sure enough, wasn't supposed to snow and it did. Probably about 1/2" at my house, only salt here on the lots locally. I went N about 2 miles to one of my accts (Cal town) and to my surprise about an inch up there. Scraped and salted it and headed to Schererville (bout 15 mins W) to find that it was pretty light at my large monthly accounts there. Salt only and not to terribly much of it. Yesterdays salt had it pretty wet/dry. I went and filled vboxes to have salt on hand for next time and got a call from a buddie saying that he heard farther N got slammed. I sent my guy to my decent sized push only acct in EC and sure enough........4-5"!!! I met him there and we knocked it out. Crazy though, 1/2" here and 5" 15-20 mins away. Good ol' lake effect!

Best part was I pushed the per push lots, and my big monthly's only needed a little bit of salt. Bout time it works in my favor for once! Haha.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

If you are by the Harris on ridge can you let me know if there is anything out there all of my stuff this way melted off from the stuff from yesterday


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Crap, sorry Dave I didn't see this in time. I'm back at the homestead. If you hit it good yesterday it should be alright. Heavily salted stuff nearby didn't need much........especially after the sun came up. I have one close by me that I just checked a couple hours ago that was dry as a bone on the south side and light snow on the N side, nothing packed down and the tire tracks were pavement. Although it was actually flurrying pretty good, not sure where that came from. I resalted it, but just to get the extra application $$. They like salt in excess and don't mind paying for it


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

no big deal let me know when your in the neighborhood of colfax and main and i'll by a case and we can kick back at the new place and talk shop.... heat and water should be getting turned on today or tomorrow. just have to get a frig in there and it will be perfect


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

plowfever;1208127 said:


> Where do you guys in the indy area get your salt from? I get mine from deere landscapes as they seem to have the best price per bag. I want to run bulk next year so I can run a ice melt product vs salt and not pay out the butt for the bagged product. I use salt now to about 10 degrees then switch over to puremelt. I would like to just run a ice melter all the time to save on adjusting my spreader all the time to different product. Been doing this for 11 years now you would think I would have gotten smart and used bulk a long time ago. I go through roughly 3 semi loads for salt per year so I would save a ton using bulk.


Puremelt u mean the 13 dollar per bag stuff?? It works well jus too damn expensive, the crap from walmart works just as well under 10 degrees for 7 bucks a bag


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes the puremelt is 12 bucks a bag. I does work well. They told me to cut my application rate in half and that worked out perfect. I figure at that it is only like 6 bucks a bag since I only use half as much.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

I used it last year on my zero tolerance side walks and had no problems, I reaaly like the folks at john deere landscapes in franklin, they are always helpful and nice. I just wish they would invest in a piggyback truck so I didn't have to offload pallets on deliveries!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

dfdsuperduty;1211142 said:


> no big deal let me know when your in the neighborhood of colfax and main and i'll by a case and we can kick back at the new place and talk shop.... heat and water should be getting turned on today or tomorrow. just have to get a frig in there and it will be perfect


Sounds good. And I am in the area right now........since I live a block away! Lol wesport


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh and yet another unexpected flurry last night that added up to a half inch by morning. I noticed it accumulating around 2-3am. Salted this morn, walks at my big accts in Schererville had 1-2" drifted on some areas but nothing major. Salt ate up the lots pretty quickly, but a very gloomy day. Sun would've been nice and then salt may not have been needed at all.

Looks like it's going to be pretty clear the rest of the week.......but who knows with how this weather's been changing at the drop of a hat!


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Ya I went around and salted everything 2x's yesterday just to make sure that there was some residual down on the ground so that the wet lots wouldn't turn into skating rinks last night it was nice to sleep until 530 this morning


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

This extended period of not pushing anything is killing me...bored out of my mind. Next year I need to push salt more! Glad to hear some of you guys out there are getting some salting in. I heard maybe an inch Thursday....we will see!


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

what did you guys see for total amounts of snow 1/20/11? 3.6" really? i moved 3.6" atleast twice.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

antdog600;1212937 said:


> what did you guys see for total amounts of snow 1/20/11? 3.6" really? i moved 3.6" atleast twice.


Ya you guys got hit. We didn't get squat. Dusting the 19th and 21st.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

I saw mainly 4 inchs around downtown and the northside of indy-westfield, noblesville, fishers,geist,around 5 inchs on the southside, I always bring the tape measure, we charge more at 4 inchs


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Anyone know of a website for snow totals for the season that I could look at?


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

There are a lot of resourses at noaa.gov
Great maps at weatherstreet.com not great on totals accuweather.com always has monthly day-by-day totals, nws site also great info, noaa is my #1 these days


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

dfdsuperduty;1213571 said:


> Anyone know of a website for snow totals for the season that I could look at?


try weather works.com

u need to be a client but its only like $40.00/ year per town you register to

has worked for me several times and saved me big$$$


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

dfdsuperduty;1213571 said:


> Anyone know of a website for snow totals for the season that I could look at?


I've been wondering the same thing. Skilling said it was 22" about 2 weeks or so ago. I've been meaning to contact him and ask. I friended him on FB haha.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

:laughing::laughing: that would be a great person to go to


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

just heard 'significant" snow tue/wed this week? this come out of nowhere?


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

The news the other day says snow totals are 27.7". I'm guessing that is probably at the airport. Said the average totals is 27". I'm not complaining making some good dough. It does sound like we are going to be seeing a mess here next week with ice and then snow. I haven't heard any totals yet but they said significant accumulation. Bring on that white money!!


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I got a strange call yesterday concerning the IMPD cop that was shot last week. I have an aunt that is on metro police & they were looking for someone to salt the drives at the cemetary where he is going to be laid to rest. The cemetary, for some reason, cant't do it & the city of Indianapolis refused to bring a truck in since it was private property. I am meeting with them today to see the route they are taking so i can go in & salt Monday night before the procession on Tuesday. My aunt called & ask if I was interested & without hesitation I agreed. This will be a very interesting ordeal & I feel priveleged to be a part of it.:salute:


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Good job jkiser. I am not always the biggest fan of the way the MAN operates. But anyone who risks their life for others deserves respect. If you need any help let me know. I only got a snow ex 325 but I'm offering I'll shovel walkways too.


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

They are showing 8-12in overnite Tuesday.
If anyone needs help on the Westside of Indy (or around Indy) give me a call. 
(317)506-3547


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

jkiser96;1218552 said:


> I got a strange call yesterday concerning the IMPD cop that was shot last week. I have an aunt that is on metro police & they were looking for someone to salt the drives at the cemetary where he is going to be laid to rest. The cemetary, for some reason, cant't do it & the city of Indianapolis refused to bring a truck in since it was private property. I am meeting with them today to see the route they are taking so i can go in & salt Monday night before the procession on Tuesday. My aunt called & ask if I was interested & without hesitation I agreed. This will be a very interesting ordeal & I feel priveleged to be a part of it.:salute:


I go by crown hill cemetary a few times a week, and on friday, they did have road salt down, was the first time I can remember seeing it there, the blueish green stuff all the city and highway guys use


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

horsepowerlawns;1218845 said:


> They are showing 8-12in overnite Tuesday.
> If anyone needs help on the Westside of Indy (or around Indy) give me a call.
> (317)506-3547


Where did you see those numbers? Things always change when it is this far out, hell the system isn't even over land yet, maybe this evening it will show itself over the pacific northwest. Tomorrow will be more accurate in regards to track and totals.


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

Its on www.accuweather.com


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of accuweather , they do have some ok info but its just too early to put out numbers


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

When we went to get my wifes phone fixed, the man plowed for Brickman and was telling someone about the snow comming in on Tuesday. On the News last nite they didn't say any numbers so I looked on my phone and seen the numbers.
I know what you are saying about it being to far out to tell.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

I was just looking at accuweather, they were calling for 1/2 inch of ice.....that would be incredibly terrible, either way ill be picking up a big load of salt and icemelt on monday, obviously a lot depends on precip. Type, any rain/ice cuts down snow totals, if this system stays all snow,....it looks to be alot!


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

lilpusher;1218707 said:


> Good job jkiser. I am not always the biggest fan of the way the MAN operates. But anyone who risks their life for others deserves respect. If you need any help let me know. I only got a snow ex 325 but I'm offering I'll shovel walkways too.


The guy in charge of all the details with the funeral said that we needed to make sure the walks were cleared by the monument & I asked the guy from Crown Hill what he wanted us to use on the walks & they are taking care of all that. I was told that this will be the largest funeral they have ever had at that cemetary so it will be interesting to watch. I am staging my trucks so that when it is over, I can make a quick retreat out the back gate.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Dont pull the trigger too soon...the track of this storm could go farther north and leave us in the "mostly rain / freezing rain" and just a small amount of snow on the backside of the lows.


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

Channel 6 & 8 would not give any totals for the storm.
I would just start watching to weather for the next few days. I hope its snow and I get to make some $$$.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

kipcom;1219318 said:


> Dont pull the trigger too soon...the track of this storm could go farther north and leave us in the "mostly rain / freezing rain" and just a small amount of snow on the backside of the lows.


I hear ya on that one, last year in feb. I got about 2 pallets of salt that sat all year into this winter, I had the dspace to store it and only about 3 bags were wasted, either way I need more salt, I just wish I had room to store bulk seeing how it is about 1/3 the price


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

come on snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Weather Channel right now has a winter storm watch posted, and their throwing out the 15-18" number for my area tuesday afternoon through wednesday night.... I know its still early, but let it snow let it snow let it snow!!


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Whereat in indy gotsnow?


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

we have been hearing totals in the area of 14-17" for this one i hate these storms to hard on equipment my nerves and my guys


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

Been working the regular day job for the past 48 hours and just now heard about the warning from my wife when I got up. Calling for 12 or more inches from snow bands here in Laporte from Tuesdeay afternoon to Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

AccuWeather now shows 
Mon= ice .07
Tues = ice .67 and snow 2-4in
Wed = snow 1in

Give it some time and it will be no snow or ice.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Lol all rain!


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

man i wish we got something more than 6" here in indy!


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

So far looks like a lot of ice and some snow on wednesday, again tho, we will have to wait and see I hope the system tracks a bit south, I want the foot of snow in the city!


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Calling for possibly 24 inches here....its going to be insane! That is if it actually happens!!


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Yea that is a little much lol better get out to plow early and often!, oh and don't forget to bring your tow strap/chain, lots of $$$ to be made pulling suckers out of snowbanks and ditchs!


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

indplstim;1220360 said:


> So far looks like a lot of ice and some snow on wednesday, again tho, we will have to wait and see I hope the system tracks a bit south, I want the foot of snow in the city!


me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

indplstim;1219404 said:


> I hear ya on that one, last year in feb. I got about 2 pallets of salt that sat all year into this winter, I had the dspace to store it and only about 3 bags were wasted, either way I need more salt, I just wish I had room to store bulk seeing how it is about 1/3 the price


If we get >freezing rain & sleet< you can have all the salt you need and it would be a big waste to put it down......it will just wash away in the rain and wind up in our sewer system and lawns. Sleet accumulation you can use de-icers and be effective, just not with freezing rain....

I am hoping for mostly snow for everyone, ice just does all kinds of bad things like downs trees, powerlines and weak structures.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Agree with u there, but then again I get paid to salt either way on my commercial accts, If the forcast holds, I plan on salting monday afternoon, then again sometime on tuesday, it may be futile, but I have to make an effort to keep the lots and walks as safe as I can. If we get 1/2+ of ice I have to make an effort ya know?


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

And when I say "salt" I use straight rock salt and/or ice melt depending on conditions,


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

clncut;1220361 said:


> Calling for possibly 24 inches here....its going to be insane! That is if it actually happens!!


Ya I think we're going to get slammed. Only good part about this is that it's going to cap my 40" on my annual accounts. So I suppose this time I'm actually looking forward to it Thumbs Up


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

indplstim;1219898 said:


> Whereat in indy gotsnow?


N/E corner of the state, not Indy...


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Well guys I am sure its going to be awhile for all of us to get back on here so please make sure to stay safe out there


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like ice is moving north on latest forcasts, still no word on snow for indianapolis as the focus is on the major ice storm, still could change. The worst ice now appears so be from indianapolis north to a lafyette to muncie line. Then snow late tuesday into wednesday, time will tell!


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

got-h2o;1220555 said:


> Ya I think we're going to get slammed. Only good part about this is that it's going to cap my 40" on my annual accounts. So I suppose this time I'm actually looking forward to it Thumbs Up


Where are you at in NW Indiana? Our reported snowfall at the airport in South Bend is just over 70" I believe. Between Jan 6 and right around Jan 27 we had 1 day without snow. I know because I'm preparing to send out invoices for January and thinking about what my defense is going to be when all my customers call up with sticker shock payup


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

If it comes in the form of rain and freezes on contact (does not include roads) presalting will not do any good. You will have to wait until it changes to either sleet or snow for it to be effective. Rain just washes all of it into the storm drains or off into the lawns etc. with no curbs.
Just trying to give some friendly advice from someone who has done this for a very long time.

Remember...freezing rain is very dangerous, so 4x4 AWDs etc dont make it any better to get around. The best thing to do is stay put until its over then go out and attack it. There can be trees falling all over..dont be a victim due to a limb that came crashing down while you were trying to salt that sidewalk.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Any of you guys know of a clean tailgate spreader??

I am shopping for one, snow ex, Boss,........

Anybody got one?

Mike


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Raymond S.;1221923 said:


> Where are you at in NW Indiana? Our reported snowfall at the airport in South Bend is just over 70" I believe. Between Jan 6 and right around Jan 27 we had 1 day without snow. I know because I'm preparing to send out invoices for January and thinking about what my defense is going to be when all my customers call up with sticker shock payup


That's actually Ohare's rating, we're probably a little bit more. I'm in Griffith and we narrowly escape the bulk of the lake effect most of the time.



Indy;1222441 said:


> Any of you guys know of a clean tailgate spreader??
> 
> I am shopping for one, snow ex, Boss,........
> 
> ...


Nothing that nice or the brands you want but I can get you an older orange Buyers complete for $600.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Subs are notified, route sheets are made, equipment is checked fueled and ready to go....no we wait!


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm out plowing 1/2inchb plus freezingrain/sleet in brownsburg(mainly sleet)...good times, I'm seeing a lot of sluchy ice on the roads (covered white), not really solid ice on the sw and w side at 8pm


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

If anyone needs help call me. 317 506-3547. I'm on the West side of Indy.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

1.5+ inchs of sleet in westfield at 11 pm still coming down hard, still no solid ice


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

I just did my driveway, most of it came right up.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Yea its all plowing right up, the ground is completely white, looks like we will get at least 2-3 inchs of sleep before morning, much better than ice, driving is pretty easy, just like 3 inchs of snow, interstate is moving at about 35-45mph not too shabby hopes it keeps up this way tomorrow,


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

16* here in North Webster, snow is coming down now... i think it's starting!


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Heading out to throw down some salt here in south central Indiana. I threw some down last night so I'm kinda interested to see if it is still working after all the freezing rain last night. It was working good when I left the lot last night so should be interesting. Be safe out there guys.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Downtown indpls at 6 am, solid ice less than 1/2 inch, was able to scrape some, my poor truck and I have taken quite the beating, and my shovel guy thinks he may have fractured his wrist(probably sprained) tons of salt and calcium chloride had to reload at wally world around 3am, only place open that I knew of in noblesville, solar salt 4.45 per 40lbs not too bad in a jam, hopefully all these lots are closed for biz tomorrow we all need a rest truck included,


----------



## MrSnow (Oct 31, 2010)

Out since 03:30 this morning. Had approximately 2.6 inches of granulate ice. Accounts were clearing good until about 05:00am, then the hard shell effect took over. Back to salt applications and return later to clean up the slush. Waiting to see what Mother Nature has in store for round 2, since the weather man missed this one again!


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

i was doing good until about 5 too. hard on equipment isnt even the right phrase here, more like "killing equipment"! wonder if all my accounts that didnt want salt, will want it now? trying and trying to scrape, push and pull, no luck only 1 didnt get down to pavement along with all my driveways. truck and i are taking a break, see if if starts to thaw with daytime temps and some traffic?


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

I do believe the blizzard of 2011 is here.... Started snowing hard here in the N/E around 4:00 pm and already over 5" on the ground not to mention the drifting due to 30+ mph winds! Everyone be safe out there!!


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

guys i know have said it before but please be safe out there


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm glad all my commercial stuff is closed down tomorroq so I can take it easy tonight, I'm glad I got the 1st round cleaned up well, some of my driveways were 2+ thick sleet/ice slabs, lots of salt and cal. For them wed afternoon and thursday' that stuff beat the hell out of me and my truck,


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Lots freezing rain on the sw side of indy now....not good, standing outside, I can hear trees breaking in the distance....that's pretty creepy,


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

that is creepy, i heard that too. 

got everything done but 2 driveways and 1 lot before froze over again right about 3:30am. 

what are the exspected snow ammounts for indy wed?


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Ended up getting a recorded 13" of total snow fall here in N/E indiana. With the wind alot of it just ended up drifting, but most all my accounts had a level 6" of snow + drifting (obviously) this morning. We definantly did not see the accumulation the weatherman called for, but something is better then nothing. 
Be safe out there those of you who are still out cleaning up.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Back out to try and get this hard pack scrapped up. I'm tired of the ice. I'm ready to be done so I can go to sleep and sleep sound and not worry about someone calling me and wondering if I can come salt again. Three days with very little sleep is getting old.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

anyone have a wheel loader that they want to put to work need some snow relocated on a property


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

dfdsuperduty;1226500 said:


> anyone have a wheel loader that they want to put to work need some snow relocated on a property


How big of a property? I can come over tonight. Send me a pm with info if you are interested.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

That song !!!! AAAHHhhhhhhh That song..... Ice Ice Baby


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Everyone caught up for now? I finally got all the ice scrapped off the parking lot today. This lot usually takes me 5-6 hours and it took me almost 20. Lot looks perfect and was wet and drying out when I left. You guys know of anyplace to get bagged ice melt? I need atleast three pallets and my supplier here and every town around doesn't have anything left. I had to pay $7.70 a bag for salt just to get by.


----------



## lucky4511 (Jan 3, 2001)

where did you even find any salt? We have people crawling out of the the woodwork wanting salt but we have to take care of our regular customers first!


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

possible 5" monday? another possible storm thur/fri? we will see, this could be great year if these keep coming every week or couple weeks.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I just bought 2 skids of salt today & that was all they had. We have been salting for the city of Indianapolis since Wednsday afternoon. I run a 24 hour shift on Wed. but got sent home because they didn't want any tailgate spreaders. I am heading back out at 10:00 for them tonight to relieve the crew leader. Indy has no idea how to handle this kind of mess but as long as they pay the bills, who cares.payuppayup


----------



## MrSnow (Oct 31, 2010)

Like most small companies, running low on bagged salt here too. Truck will be here on Tuesday they say, we'll see. If not, I will be looking for an alternate supplier real quick. Forecast looks good for us, more snow, hoping for a GREAT finish on the year! If anyone wishes to share a supplier that might have some bagged salt, please do. But I really don't see that happening!


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

You should look into bulk salt. Also get a poly tub for the back of your truck to hold it in (snowex makes them) it will keep salt and sand dry. Using a 5gal pail to load it in you tailgate hopper is just as easy as bags of salt (no left over bags to deal with) need a place to store it ? Get with a local church and cover it with a big tarp. Trade space for salting there lot and walks. YES.....it works we do it wesport

"Work smarter....NOT harder"


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

The past two days of sun really helped clean things up around here. 

What will the next few days bring for total accumulations? I'm guessing 4-5 inches by Thursday around here.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Well the forecast looks like we are going to make more money today and early next week. Looks like the only day without snow was Wednesday. I'm not complaining but I bet the clients are wishing for it to stop as I'm sure their budgets are blown to pieces after the ice storm. I heard on the news we are ahead of the snow totals for 02-03 when we received 50". Everyone be safe the next couple days and enjoy making all the green.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Well the weatheerman missed this snow event, 50% chance of snow for my area this morning when I got off work from my otther job... wife woke me up at 12:30 to tell me theyre now calling for 3-5" for n/e corner of state and we already have 3" on the ground! Guess I better go start plowing!!


----------



## IndyPlowman (Feb 11, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get some bulk rock salt in Indianapolis... Our main supplier is on selling the good rock salt to the city. They are offering contractors a sand and salt mix.... Makes the lot look really messy...


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

IndyPlowman - How many tons?


----------



## IndyPlowman (Feb 11, 2010)

mullis56;1231930 said:


> IndyPlowman - How many tons?


4 if you have it but I will take less if need be.... 317-698-0799 Thanks


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

any snow in near future?


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

How many of you guys are landscapers in the summer? I figure it is about time to get busy doing some sales since we will be applying fert in about a month or so. Figure this week would be a good week for sales since there is no snow in the forecast.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Its about time to go put out some bids for landscaping, we were just taking about that today.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Wow did the weather guesser blow last nights forecast. Called for maybe an inch....ended up with 6 inches of super light fluff! Today was a good day!!


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

weather ppl are never right!!! the only way to tell is to get up every night and run to each end of town to see what they got


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

wth? 60 -ish today........bummed!


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

That ain't no crap! I want more snow. Although this little warm up should help me sell some more lawn and landscape services this week. What are you guys up to since it is so warm. I'm going to clean up the plow tomorrow I believe and soak it down with some more fluid film and hopefully get my truck all cleaned up and most off the salt washed out and off of it. Then the rest of the week it is going to be selling for spring like it is going out of style.


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

heading to michigan for my 1st snowmobile trip.....lol


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

At least this warm up is melting off the snow piles and edges of the roadway that I plow. The weather channel is calling for high 40s and low 50s by the end of this week for my corner of the state. Hopefully it'll cool back down though before the end of the month and dump a little more snow!


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

AAAaaaahhhhh Finally...... The Snow season is over here in central Indiana

ussmileyflag Maybe


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm not ready to put away the snow stuff just yet but it appears your right, for now snow stuff up front, mowers and such in back.


----------



## MrSnow (Oct 31, 2010)

I am not giving up just yet either. This is Indiana after all and weather is always a changing subject. I am enjoying the warmer days and all, but I am not sold 100% on mother nature's trickery yet. I will say, this was an unusual season with a couple challenges. Guess that is what keeps me interested in the snow business! 

Good luck to you all and stay safe!!


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Just remember that boys high school basketvall sectionals have not started yet. That is usually good for a surprise.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Well we got about .5" of ice overnight, couldnt get that all melted off before the snow started, ended up w/ anywhere from 3-4" of snow on top of the ice! Its been an interesting afternoon, but thankfully, I got it all cleaned up now. Calling for 2-4" additional accumulation over night tonight!!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Here we go Marion and surrounding counties now in WWA....


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

It is freezing rain in Greenfield. Not turning the road slick but it is getting slushy. Looks like I will be out around 4:00. Take care Donnie.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Sleet on the sw side of indy now, hope it changes over to snow quickly!


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

NOAA showed us as only getting 1.5" tonight. It has already been bumped to 2.5" now.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

The tv guys were all over the board with snow totals, anywhere from 1-3 to 4-7 for the metro area, most were at 2-4


----------



## MrSnow (Oct 31, 2010)

*Camera covered!!*

Well, I was attempting to track the snow throughout the night while at work. But the darn camera with the best shot outside our facility is covered with SNOW. Guess I will check on break 0300, and see how things are here in Madison County.


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

jkiser96;1245263 said:


> Just remember that boys high school basketvall sectionals have not started yet. That is usually good for a surprise.


indeed!

Indiana="snow in april, freeze in may"


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Seems to be fairly "spring" like weather in the 10 day forecast... Anyone think we'll see anymore snow in the Northern part of the state this season??


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

not sure, but i hope we see some in the center of the state.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

You guys pull your stakes out yet? I been thinking about it since the weather is supposed to be well above freezing for the next week. I figure the snow is over now.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Just thinking about my stakes today actually.... time to pull. If "murphy's law" works as it should, as soon as I pull my stakes, take off my plow and maybe pull my ballast weight out then we'll get a nice cool down and a snow storm......


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

Well crew, it looks like we gonna get around 18 more inches before the end of the season.

The breakdown:

First 6 inches - Took the plow of the truck today.

Next 6 inches - Took the 1.5 tons of weight out of the bed of the truck today.

Final 6 inches - Loaded all of the lawn and deck furniture from the barn into the bed of the truck and placed appropriately across my property.

Should I take the cover off the pool?


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

plowcrack;1272435 said:


> Well crew, it looks like we gonna get around 18 more inches before the end of the season.
> 
> The breakdown:
> 
> ...


Yes take the cover off, then we'll get a heavy coating of ice too.....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

you guy's should know some one on here that you should not work for... dave dfdsuperduty aka jills snow plowing out of dyer indiana worked for him 09-10 season owe's me 4,900 and has refused to pay me..

my suggestion is stay away from that guy unless you wana work for free
__________________


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey guys just looking to network with some of my indy fellow plowers, i'm new to plowing this year and just wanna maybe make a few friends to add to the few i have!


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Reliable Snow and Ice;1291799 said:


> you guy's should know some one on here that you should not work for... dave dfdsuperduty aka jills snow plowing out of dyer indiana worked for him 09-10 season owe's me 4,900 and has refused to pay me..
> 
> my suggestion is stay away from that guy unless you wana work for free
> __________________


Dave's a real good guy.... what did you do? Couldn't see him screwing anyone over unless they had it coming to be honest.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Greg, 

Welcome back, havent seen ya on here in a while. See your trucks all over town and was wondering if you were still plowing? Hope things are well.

John


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

clncut;1309583 said:


> Greg,
> 
> Welcome back, havent seen ya on here in a while. See your trucks all over town and was wondering if you were still plowing? Hope things are well.
> 
> John


Hey buddy - yea it's been a very busy season for us. Not sure where we are at on the snow this year. Too many knuckleheads willing to give it away and I'm not into just keeping guys busy while making no money - I would rather go to Florida for the winter


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

timberseal;1309423 said:


> Dave's a real good guy.... what did you do? Couldn't see him screwing anyone over unless they had it coming to be honest.


no he's not a good guy... have know him since 2003 we worked together at dolton and in iraq so it really doesnt matter he will screw any one...

but I will have my day in court oct 19 to be exact

and being owed 4.900 even if i was the biggest A hole on the planet i worked for him did what he needed to be done. even bought salt with my own money for his lot's and payed some one else 300 cash one day to back him up on one of his lot's he stiffed me.

so yeah I would think twice about working for him.


----------



## clc lawn care (Sep 18, 2010)

that sounds good 2 me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! snow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

timberseal;1312311 said:


> Hey buddy - yea it's been a very busy season for us. Not sure where we are at on the snow this year. Too many knuckleheads willing to give it away and I'm not into just keeping guys busy while making no money - I would rather go to Florida for the winter


Florida always sounds great....sounds like it could be a busy winter. Lets hope so, if you ever need a hand drop me a line.


----------



## digit2009 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey fellas, anyone know how many snow falls we received in last year in the valpo/chesterton area?


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

digit2009;1322631 said:


> Hey fellas, anyone know how many snow falls we received in last year in the valpo/chesterton area?


Ill have to double check my records but I wanna say around 15


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

Reliable Snow and Ice;1314486 said:


> no he's not a good guy... have know him since 2003 we worked together at dolton and in iraq so it really doesnt matter he will screw any one...
> 
> but I will have my day in court oct 19 to be exact
> 
> ...


well dave has agreed to pay me......


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Reliable Snow and Ice;1326758 said:


> well dave has agreed to pay me......


Congrats on getting your money. This will be my first year subbing myself out to another contractor on top of doing my own properties. Although its only one property, the thought of not getting paid for services provided worries me.


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

We'll we're out of the game. After watching the rates deteriorate over the past several years I've decided to stick to our bread and butter and go somewhere warm over the winter 

Selling some of my equipment if anyone is in need. 

2 Western Ultramounts (8' pro-plows) $2500 ea
Saltdogg 1500SHP with controller and harness $2500 (used one season)

Call me if your interested - 219 405 4350

Greg

Good luck to you all - hope its a good season.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

timberseal;1326817 said:


> We'll we're out of the game. After watching the rates deteriorate over the past several years I've decided to stick to our bread and butter and go somewhere warm over the winter
> 
> Selling some of my equipment if anyone is in need.
> 
> ...


Greg, i may be interested in one of the plows. I might be pulling the trigger on a dumptruck and that plow may fit nice. What trucks are they coming off? Sorry to hear you are your leaving....warm weather is always a bonus in the winter!!


----------



## BOSS V PLOW (Sep 29, 2009)

welcome to a 2011-2012 winter season...everyone becareful and safe year


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

digit2009;1322631 said:


> Hey fellas, anyone know how many snow falls we received in last year in the valpo/chesterton area?


we plowed 28 times but we have mostly zero tolerance contracts


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey guys, Im a newb to the site and plowing. Jus thought I'd say hi.. I plan on subbing out this year, as I havent advertised for removal services yet. Its my first year in business for myself so I guess you live you learn, right?


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

phillie;1333800 said:


> Hey guys, Im a newb to the site and plowing. Jus thought I'd say hi.. I plan on subbing out this year, as I havent advertised for removal services yet. Its my first year in business for myself so I guess you live you learn, right?


I'm in the same boat.. I have one contract and subbing with another guy, I only advertised to my business clients i already have, not on the website or anything.. I see your from indy, What side of town?


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't feel bad phillie I also got a late start on advertising, but still hoping to pick up a few last minute accounts.
Wanted to start kinda slow anyway and put this truck through its paces since I just bought it earlier this summer.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Ya, it kinda just fell together. Two months ago I was wondering how I would survive the winter but was able to sell enough aerations to buy a plow and give me a cushion on bills ans whatnot. So, I literally have had the plow for 2 weeks. haha.. I've got 7 drives so far without advertising, but thats obviously not enough. I live in oaklandon, its the N.E. side of indy about 5 mins south of geist. Has anyone checked out circle city snow removal? I have 2 companies I can call to sub for but I was wondering what they were paying. What side of town do you guys live on?


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Im on the northside of indy 71st and grandview area... Idk what CCSR is paying but have heard they are good to work for, talk to mullis56 (his username on here) about it.... there is a strobe and lighting shop out there in oaklandon I am thinking about having some work done at


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh ya? I would like to add some strobes too. Whats that companies name? I think I am just going to email CCSR to see what they offer me, and go from there.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Allmaxx is the name, search it in google


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Haha, I looked it up.Its at a house I drive past daily. I thought a cop lived there, and am just now realizing that every time I drive by there is a different cop car sitting out there. Haha


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey M & MD, Im the same phillie from lawnsite.. We have talked before.


----------



## cabobrad (Nov 3, 2011)

phillie;1333909 said:


> Ya, it kinda just fell together. Two months ago I was wondering how I would survive the winter but was able to sell enough aerations to buy a plow and give me a cushion on bills ans whatnot. So, I literally have had the plow for 2 weeks. haha.. I've got 7 drives so far without advertising, but thats obviously not enough. I live in oaklandon, its the N.E. side of indy about 5 mins south of geist. Has anyone checked out circle city snow removal? I have 2 companies I can call to sub for but I was wondering what they were paying. What side of town do you guys live on?


We are always looking for trucks so hit me up and I can give you some rates and locations.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

phillie;1338334 said:


> Hey M & MD, Im the same phillie from lawnsite.. We have talked before.


really? I had no clue, guess I didn't put two and two together... lol


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

M & MD Lawn;1338558 said:


> really? I had no clue, guess I didn't put two and two together... lol


haha, I didnt either until you said 71st and grandview.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Finally getting the first snow of the season in South Bend, about dang time!!! Perfect timeing for my power steering pump to fail! lol. O well it'll be fixed in the morning, but it sure is nice to finally see the white stuff.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Had a few flakes flying around the Valparaiso area last night....sure is cold out here today! Plow is getting mounted on the new truck tomorrow so mother nature needs to wait just a tad bit longer.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

We had a few flurries here in Terre Haute (ind state).. I know back at home in Indianapolis they did too, I want some accumulation!!


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

M & MD Lawn;1343384 said:


> We had a few flurries here in Terre Haute (ind state).. I know back at home in Indianapolis they did too, I want some accumulation!!


me too .... ready to see " of it


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Definitely ready for some accumulation .....just not till after I get my power steering pump on, then it can snow its little heart out lol


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Ya, we got some flurries in Indy. I actually came down pretty good a few times. The weather channel app for the iphone said it was going to 52 and sunny.. HAHA, what a joke.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Still light snow coming down in south bend....if u look real hard each snow flake looks like a dollar sign lol


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Is anyone going to start an '11-'12 thread?


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Mullis already did, few pages back I'd guess


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

1st plowable snow fall of the year coming down right now! At least 2" on the ground now and calling for a total of 4-6"


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Must be freekin nice :realmad: we haven't had so much as a single flake here in South Bend. If your feel really energetic plow some snow my way will ya lol.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey guys just so you know here is the new thread for this season http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1362091#post1362091


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

M & MD Lawn;1362325 said:


> Hey guys just so you know here is the new thread for this season http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1362091#post1362091


I had saw that thread but Im in Northern indiana, so I wasnt sure if that was for me or not....


----------

